# Video playback not smooth - flaky



## thomaskappen (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all ,

When i play any video on my comp (its a desktop) , its kinda flaky . Or am not sure how to explain , while a video is being played, when there is a fast moving scene , the video playback gets choppy . 
It occurs in both HD as well as normal dvd quality videos.Though its more in HD video playback .

Sound is perfectly fine. There are no others programs taking up any resource .
I tried changing codecs , switch between players like MPC , vlc , WMP . All shows the same issue .
So I tried updating the video driver , (i have a ATI radeon 4850 HD) . No change. 
While gaming , i dont find any issues. Videos or cut scenes in games play fine. 
I use a Benq E2200HD monitor. 

I am not able to figure out why this is happening . 
Any help would be great . 

Thanks


----------



## love__hate877 (Jul 27, 2010)

i guess VLC is the best player ever...
try playing wid windows display configuration
change it to 16 or 32 check if u can find any difference
Try this 
http://www.free-codecs.com/k_Lite_codec_pack_download.htm


----------

